# A Kitten Learns Newton's First Law of Motion.



## WingedOne (Jun 2, 2006)

I was visiting a friend of mine who has a kitten named Artemis and there was a small paper bag sitting on the edge of the bed that my friend just finished getting some snacks out of. Artemis then runs full speed headfirst into the bag and the bag goes flying off the bed with Artemis still in it and lands on the floor with a "thunk". 8O 

Artemis was okay, but I think she learned her lesson.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

so she let the cat into the bag?

Oddly enough one of my students animated that very action in class this year.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

One of mine would have been "OH COOL! Let's do that AGAIN!!!" :lol:


----------

